# BMW 330d's



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Why do prats who drive these things seem to think they have to prove that they are as quick as petrol cars and that indicator stalks were a delete option?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Well we all know that BMW's have long had this option 



> Why do prats who drive these things seem to think they have to prove that they are as quick as petrol cars


Dunno - maybe its that smug feeling as you cane the petrol equivalent (or greater) whilst using half the fuel ;D - cracking car though


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually, a 330 Diesel will be quicker mid range than a TT. It has so much torque!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why do prats who drive these things seem to think they have to prove that they Â are as quick as petrol cars and that indicator stalks were a delete option?


Err, they are as quick as many so-called performance petrol cars without the drivers having to try hard at all, due to the superior torque delivery of the enigine. Once they come fitted with the new 205hp upgraded engine they will probably be also able to dispense with indicators altogether as a concept


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I use a 330d touring auto remapped by DMS to 223 bhp and 500nm torque complete with the indicator delete option package ... why carry kit you dont need.

I real world driving it despatches TTs with distain, even the standard car is no slouch.

At motorway speeds the 330d is quieter than the petrol 330 ... the loudest noise being the tick tick tick of the indicator - another reason not to use them.

Put your predjudices to one side and try the recently announced 330d coupe .... you would be suprised.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

made a 330d or ci driver look a right twat once in my chipped 225

quicker my arse


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> made a 330d or ci driver look a right twat once in my chipped 225


by doing what ?


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

pissed through his window

beat him away from lights of course......


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I had one of these, really nice car.

It could cover ground effortlessly at very fast speeds.

I had the auto and I felt it detracted from the power of the engine.

It was almost certainly quicker in the mid range than a standard TTR.


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

My mate has a chipped 330d sport and I have to rag the fuck out of my standard 225TTC just to keep him level.

Leave him behind - you having a laugh or what?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually I would love the new 204 bhp diesel!! It will be a blast!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

My old man has just ordered the new 330d Sport 205 BHP model, Wiidescreen TV, Bluetooth, Sat Nav, heated seats etc.

I test drove the 330D with 180 BHP? & the torque is pretty amazing, great car I must admit. Looking forward to May 1st delivery!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It will also come in Coupe shape...but in 04 in the UK.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My old man has just ordered the new 330d Sport 205 BHP model, Wiidescreen TV, Bluetooth, Sat Nav, heated seats etc.
> 
> I test drove the 330D with 180 BHP? & the torque is pretty amazing, great car I must admit. Looking forward to May 1st delivery!


The same engine produces 218hp in the 7 series. It must be the markting dept like Audi with the 210 s3 and 225 tt. They must think we are stupid.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Well it certainly didn't beat me around the roundabouts of Southampton...spent too much time trying to exit rear first.....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

If it didn't have that badge I would buy the coupe next year, cannot see myself going to the dark side.

Cracking car, too f88king common. (all 3 series that is)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well...very true...it is a common car!! But you will have a special engine in it!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well it certainly didn't beat me around the roundabouts of Southampton...spent too much time trying to exit rear first.....


Must have had DSC off then. DSC is vastly superior to TTs ESP.


----------

